# PL 1/350 Enterprise Premiere - with Open Box Pics!



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I finally got home and was able to open the package I have waited so many decades for:



















No number on the box top or anywhere else that I can see.




























Everything is packed very neatly. I needed to take photos so I could remember how to put everything back!


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

so it doesnt say if you are number 1, 500, 900 etc, darn.

you can also watch modelman youtube video and watch how he takes it out of the box
in case you need it to pack it up.

gus


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes it does - on the inside!

Packed in with the decals is the certificate of authenticity.

Mine is number 177.










It may not be 1701, but it does have a "1" and a "7" in it!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The pilot parts are neatly packed in their own plastic bag.










Below the smaller detail parts, lie the major hull pieces, the saucer, engineering hull.....









...and the warp engines.










There are subtle color variations in the plastic parts. The production dish, spikes and rings molded in copper.

Below the kit parts are the instructions, decals, and the 1701 Club certificate.

More pics coming soon - including closeups of the saucer grid lines - which don't look all that deep. I think they nailed it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet!
Did the certificate correspond to the order number?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> Yes it does - on the inside!
> 
> Packed in with the decals is the certificate of authenticity.
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose that answers THAT question. I'll have to open my kit to figure out which number it is. I want to see what's in the box, but from all the reviews, I already know what's in the box (except for the number on the certificate of authenticity). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, THAT is one fully packed box!

Seriously, I can't recall ANY kit that filled so much space they had to pack parts trees in vertical!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Those grid lines...

Really, they're not bad at all. The photos make them appear larger and more pronounced than they really are. 










The saucer does indeed have a 'texture', as Model Man Tom reported in his video. It looks and feels like a rough paint texture - like when you airbrush with too much pressure and wind up with the rough, pebbly finish. This could easily be taken care of (along with the grid lines) with a healthy dose of primer and some light sanding.










The grids are very fine. Viewing from a few feet away, they disappear entirely. There is some flash in places, as in the three window ports above.










Many of the graphic details are represented by engraved lines. Again, these should fill in quite easily with a good primer and some sanding.










The grids on the TV ship as compared to the refit. Although it is hard to judge by looking - by feeling the grids, the TV ship's are definitely thinner and shallower than it's refit counterpart. I had extreme difficulty getting my fingernail to catch into the grid of the TV saucer. They had no problem catching in the refit's grids.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Copyright information and manufacturing date printing are located inside the bottom fore of the saucer. This date reads September 25, 2012.










Not all pilot parts are packed separately from the standard in the Premiere Edition kit. The pilot dorsal pieces are bagged together with the production version dorsal and other parts.










Some residual flash exists around some openings - just carefully go over the parts and check before joining and clean them out.










These parts are tough! The edge thickness averages about 3/32" to 1/8" on average. Not a lot of flexing or 'give'. This is one strong ship!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

wow...still after all this time It's a bit hard to believe...can't wait to receive mine....(a couple of days according to UPS) That box will be a time warp.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks a million, Trek Ace!!!

What does the pylon support system look like?

Maybe even a shot/scan of the pylon assembly info?

Pretty please?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Build it now! Build it now!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Now that the kits are actually shipping, any chance that the 1701 club postings will be declassified?

I think it would not only be great for those of us who didn't get a chance to join,
but it could only help increase interest in buying the regular kit as well as increase the value of the Premier Add-on kit.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

pagni said:


> wow...still after all this time It's a bit hard to believe...can't wait to receive mine....(a couple of days according to UPS) That box will be a time warp.


"His Ship, ....James Kirk. The man was a menace, 24 seperate temporal violations...the largest on record!"
*Trials and Triblations- DS9


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks like a beauty! I'm just bummed that my life conveniently went to crap just in time that I'd be completely broke when the order window opened. 

But I can't wait to see people's build-ups...no doubt they'll be amazing!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Chuck,

Here is the backside of the components that hold the warp engine pylons. You can clearly see the heavily-reinforced structure in both the pods and the engineering hull, as well as the 'honeycomb' surface in the struts themselves.










Here are the backsides of the dorsal parts (production and pilot).










Even though I received all of the 1701 Club updates, and was fully aware of the engineering of the kit, it did not prepare me for just how well engineered this model really is. Only when you hold the pieces in your hands and feel the weight and rigidity of the parts can you really appreciate the lengths that the designers of the kit went to in order to give us the best model possible.

My hat's off to all involved: Jamie, Gary, Mike, Jim, Bob - congratulations, you really hit this one out of the park! Now, I really can't wait until my first case of standard kits arrive - along will all the accessory and lighting kits.

If any of you out there have had any doubts about getting this kit - forget them, and buy as many as you can afford, and build to your heart's content!

Thanks Round 2. This old man is very happy!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

There's something like an orange speck on the carpet.
Are you eating Cheetos? Huh?
Did you bring enough for everyone???/

:freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

BARRYZ28 said:


> Sweet!
> Did the certificate correspond to the order number?


Nope.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> Nope.


Nor did mine. I was order #601, but my certificate is 1539. There is no correlation between order number and certificate number, and it appears we are all randomly getting whichever kit is sent to us. And I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for #1 or #1701 as I doubt those two kits are in circulation.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

GSaum said:


> Nor did mine. I was order #601, but my certificate is 1539. There is no correlation between order number and certificate number, and it appears we are all randomly getting whichever kit is sent to us. And I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for #1 or #1701 as I doubt those two kits are in circulation.


Do the boxes have the number posted on the outside?

If not, then how would they find #1 and #1701 to set them aside?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I carefully looked at all external documentation (shipping labels, packing slip, etc.) and every square inch of the model box itself - to no avail. Only the heavy-stock Premiere Edition Certificate on the inside of the kit contained a number. So, you definitely have to open the box to know what number your kit is of the 1701 issued.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

We may never know who has #1 and #1701 if they are not posted. Hmm, this could lead to a Willy Wonka Golden Ticket problem.....


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

GSaum said:


> Nor did mine. I was order #601, but my certificate is 1539. There is no correlation between order number and certificate number, and it appears we are all randomly getting whichever kit is sent to us. And I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for #1 or #1701 as I doubt those two kits are in circulation.


I assure you that #1 and #1701 will be released. 

I made sure that any additional kits over 1701 that were produced for the licensor and our own internal needs had "AP" (Artist Proof) printed in lieu of a number. In all, there were probably less than 40 AP versions made (we only have 16 here at Round 2) and none will be made for sale.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

PhantomStranger said:


> I assure you that #1 and #1701 will be released.
> 
> I made sure that any additional kits over 1701 that were produced for the licensor and our own internal needs had "AP" (Artist Proof) printed in lieu of a number. In all, there were probably less than 40 AP versions made (we only have 16 here at Round 2) and none will be made for sale.


Awesome to hear that! So, out there so where are two lucky individuals. Good luck guys!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Here is the backside of the components that hold the warp engine pylons. You can clearly see the heavily-reinforced structure in both the pods and the engineering hull, as well as the 'honeycomb' surface in the struts themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for the picture response, Trek Ace!

If you aren't worried about the engineering I'm not!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that thing is built like a tank! Awesome! Mine will be here on Thursday!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

robiwon said:


> We may never know who has #1 and #1701 if they are not posted. Hmm, this could lead to a Willy Wonka Golden Ticket problem.....


Not at all . . .

More like a *Schrödinger's cat* problem.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

PhantomStranger said:


> I assure you that #1 and #1701 will be released.
> 
> I made sure that any additional kits over 1701 that were produced for the licensor and our own internal needs had "AP" (Artist Proof) printed in lieu of a number. In all, there were probably less than 40 AP versions made (we only have 16 here at Round 2) and none will be made for sale.



This would have been a perfect opportunity to produce a special certificate for # 1701 as the ultimate collectable !


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Not at all . . .
> 
> More like a *Schrödinger's cat* problem.


Oh, so what you are saying is as long as I don't rip into it like a monkey on a cupcake (and no one else comes forward) I can say I have both 1 AND 1701.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> This would have been a perfect opportunity to produce a special certificate for # 1701 as the ultimate collectable !


But ultimate collectibles remain wrapped . . .

Hence the *Schrödinger's cat* problem.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ffejG said:


> Oh, so what you are saying is as long as I don't rip into it like a monkey on a cupcake (and no one else comes forward) I can say I have both 1 AND 1701.


To claim to have both would be totally illogical.
No. You might have *one* desired number. 

Or no desired number.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Of course, the certificate conundrum does differ from Schrödinger's cat in one way.

If Schrödinger had left his soundproof airtight boxed machine on the shelf for weeks, muchless years

we would pretty much know the outcome of the experiment.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The sad reality is that many of these Premiere kits will probably remain unopened, spending years, or even decades, being 'flipped' from one collector to the next, instead of being built.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> The sad reality is that many of these Premiere kits will probably remain unopened, spending years, or even decades, being 'flipped' from one collector to the next, instead of being built.


That is true.

I was a bit saddened by the fact that more mundane life problems have left me quite busy until a month or so ago, and I had no idea that this release was as close as it was. So when I could have afforded to pay for a Premiere kit I had no idea it was so close to being a reality.

Right now I'll be spending about another $600 bucks over the next 60 days paying down what I owe on some unexpected dental work, so between that and Christmas gifts I might not be able to afford even a regular kit until after Christmas(though I will be dropping serious hints on my fiancee - who will receive a gift of much greater value).

But there is a bright side to all of this!!!!! Even if most of the Premiere kits are hoarded and/or offered for sale at an unreasonable price . . .

R2 has provided both Regular kits and add-on kits that give us the missing Premiere parts!

So even if the Premiere kits become unavailable at reasonable prices or are hoarded 

model builders will be still able to get everything in them at reasonable prices.

That's great news to me, and once again Kudos to Gary Kerr, Jamie and everyone else at R2!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no intention of letting mine sit. I am going to build it.. just as soon as I can also afford the light kit. But I am going to build 2 models at the same time... going to build both the TOS and the "A" together, since they are going to be displayed together (hopefully)


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Since I will have one (or two or three) of these, I don't care if others don't build their's... as long as I get mine!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

*Me too!*

Got mine as well, will be in the box for the long haul though as unfortunately there's no where to put it and the MR E (#1) beats whatever I try to do with my PL E (#1003)

Nice to finally have though, now to find the best price on the full-blown accessory kit (for when I eventually build it!)

Tib


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

*naysayers?*

I wonder what happened to all the naysayers who opined rather pessimistically that R2 would never get this kit done? Hope they are enjoying their generous helping of "crow"! LOL! 

Just kidding guys. Don't get into a flame war over it. :dude:

But if I was one of those people, the plus side is that crow would taste a lot more like a fine turkey dinner now, don't you think? :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

can one of you guys measure the round base and give me the diameter ? Thanks


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

7 1/2" diameter,,and about 1 1/4" tall...(still in plastic bag)


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*stand*

Thanks for the stand info, well use it to figure how to display it after a trip to Hobby Lobby


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

eimb1999 said:


> I wonder what happened to all the naysayers who opined rather pessimistically that R2 would never get this kit done? Hope they are enjoying their generous helping of "crow"! LOL!
> 
> Just kidding guys. Don't get into a flame war over it. :dude:
> 
> But if I was one of those people, the plus side is that crow would taste a lot more like a fine turkey dinner now, don't you think? :thumbsup:


R2?

People had serious doubts about the poor Trek related decisions that _Polar Lights_ was making.

And all of those people were proven correct.

There was years of talk and the kit being put off again and again by Polar Lights (not R2) and put off way before you joined the board in 2007.

They were talking about what kits had to be sold before they could get to producing a big TOS E.

And just after years of deciding to do things like produce the Scorpian (remember that one) they seemed on the verge of actually doing a 1/350th TOS E.

Then, boom!

Sold away to a child's toy company.

No one could be blamed for skepticism on this kit after the way Polar Lights promised it was coming soon for years and years and then just as it seemed they were going to move on it - *gone!*

So, no. Not a lot of crow to be eaten on that issue.




Having said that, I will be the first to say that since Polar Lights has been resurrected via R2,

R2 is being run with a totally new philosophy and mindset. 

They seem to have their fingers on the pulse of Trek fans.

They are making excellent model choices now.

They are even improving old toolings and coming out with
new models like what will be an essentially totally new 
bridge kit.

And a 1/32nd TOS Galileo!!!!!


R2 is definitely far more in tune with what Trek fans want then Polar Lights was before being taken over and has done a terriffic job.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Does anyone know if this kit will be sold in Hobby Lobby? I'd love to snatch a few up from there with the 40% coupon they have from time to time. I have seen other Polar Lights releases there.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

PixelMagic said:


> Does anyone know if this kit will be sold in Hobby Lobby? I'd love to snatch a few up from there with the 40% coupon they have from time to time. I have seen other Polar Lights releases there.




I'd say you have a better chance of the Pope attending the Athiest's Ball as keynote speaker !


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

IF they stock it, they won't be getting very many of them, so if you see one, move on it.

I may take that route myself, as a matter of fact.... :devil:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Does anyone know if this kit will be sold in Hobby Lobby? I'd love to snatch a few up from there with the 40% coupon they have from time to time. I have seen other Polar Lights releases there.


I wonder if the price point of the kit is too high for a store like Hobby Lobby.
Did they sell the big refit?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Having said that, I will be the first to say that since Polar Lights has been resurrected via R2,
> 
> R2 is being run with a totally new philosophy and mindset.
> 
> ...


Hey, don't forget R2 was founded by Tom Lowe who also founded PlayingMantis the original parent company of Polar Lights.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Yes, they sold the Refit and the big NX-01, but very few of their customers bought them. Other large model kits, like the MRC/Atomic City 1/12th Mercury capsule and the Revell Germany 1/96th scale Saturn V kit also sold very poorly. I personally bought two of the NX-01 kits and two of the Mercury kits to try and help my local store out, and wanted to purchase the Saturn V, but the price was too high and it disappeared very quickly on the Clearance shelf. They also stocked the Scorpion kit, as did WalMart, but most of the stock ended up on the Clearance shelf. Now they only stock a very few of the Cadet sereis Star Trek kits from Round 2, with most of the remainder of the model aisle dominated by military aircraft, armor, and cars. (They DO carry all but the Premier Batmobile kits, though!)

You have a MUCH better chance of winning your state's lottery than you do of finding the 1/350th Enterprise at HobbyLobby, either in the store or on-line.

Larry


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

megahobby has them listed for $98.95 (preorder)


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Fine Scale Modeller have a review vid up


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Hey, don't forget R2 was founded by Tom Lowe who also founded PlayingMantis the original parent company of Polar Lights.


You're 100% correct, and I didn't forget.

I will be the first to admit that there has been a tremendous paradigm shift since the restart - especially with regards to Star Trek subjects and Sci-Fi in general.

There may be many(don't know how many) of the same crew who were with Tom during the first run of Polar Lights. But there is no denying the company has changed. There were great things done in the first run of Polar Lights as well, but their approach to the modeling market has changed.

Gone are the days when we used to get long lectures about what would sell in Walmart.

Since the new incarnation R2 has been *tremendously* more responsive to Trek modeling fans.

Their choice of subjects have been excellent, and the retooling of re-releases has gone above and beyond what one would have expected from a modeling company.

From the retooling of the D-7, the upcoming new version of the TOS E Bridge, the new 1/32nd scale TOS Galileo, things are looking very bright for future releases. 

What Tom Lowe has done with Round 2 deserves both praise and applause.

They have delivered on a kit that has been discussed here on Hobbytalk for about a decade. A kit - as TrekAce pointed out - of the caliper many of us have waited for for decades.

And for that as well as all the tremendous work they have done in the last few years, R2 has earned a tremendous debt of gratitude from the Trek community!:thumbsup:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

i just got mine It's #819...The wife told to rebox it and wait till xmas...After she let me open it a take a peek...I can deal with that


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

John F said:


> megahobby has them listed for $98.95 (preorder)


Not any more.
Looks like they've updated their price to $126.95. I bought & paid for mine at the old price - I wonder if Ill get an unpleasant email from them...


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope the excellent Trek models continue to come. I can't for the new bridge and the new shutyle. Support R2 so the models will keep coming!!!!


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

*Booboo*

I see a booboo.


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

BruceDownunder said:


> Not any more.
> Looks like they've updated their price to $126.95. I bought & paid for mine at the old price - I wonder if Ill get an unpleasant email from them...


Lucky you getting it at the old price, let us know if the deal goes thru.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

santee said:


> I see a booboo.


That doesn't look like a major one.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

santee said:


> I see a booboo.


Mind sharing what it is...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Prologic9 said:


> Mind sharing what it is...


It seems that the L-shaped panel is a bit off in position and size. 

Cancel my order!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish R2 could get the Star Wars license. I'm tired of seeing the same old crappy kits and tiny snap togethers.

Wouldn't it be great to see a modern "Proshop" size X-Wing Fighter kit or a decent size Falcon? I know this is a Star Trek thread, but had to give SW a shout out.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

santee said:


> Lucky you getting it at the old price, let us know if the deal goes thru.


Will do, but in the meantime... http://www.riders.com/pllpol880-1-350-star-trek-tos-enterprise-std-edition

Shhhh... :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

santee said:


> I see a booboo.


Is it perhaps the difference in angle? It looks like the "L" lines up to the gridlines pretty accurately. Maybe the squashed appearance comes from making the gridlines even and symmetrical - from what Gary said in the articles and updates some things like that cropped up.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

It does kinda look like that. Even so its so minor as to be meaningless.

I'm more surprised that they engraved it as the studio model its a decal.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

santee said:


> I see a booboo.


Au contraire.  Judging from the offset spine on the "bolt-hider", the photo was taken at an angle, thus distorting the shapes of the L-shaped hatches. Here's a more straight-on photo of the hatches taken before any restoration work started, and you can see the correct shape of the hatches (which I also traced in 1991). 

FYI, on all the PL model's hatches the engraved lines are on the inside edges of the surrounding pinstripes. We added the engraved hatch lines to help modelers position the decals (which will cover the lines if you don't like them) and to show modelers where to cut if they want to customize their model by opening up any of the hatches to show what's inside.

Gary


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

What IS inside?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Nova Designs said:


> What IS inside?


Beats me. It's whatever you want. Maybe that's how they swap out individual impulse reactors for refurbishing.

Gary


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That would be fun, making an impulse reactor--space dock diorama!


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

Gary K said:


> Au contraire.  Judging from the offset spine on the "bolt-hider", the photo was taken at an angle, thus distorting the shapes of the L-shaped hatches. Here's a more straight-on photo of the hatches taken before any restoration work started, and you can see the correct shape of the hatches (which I also traced in 1991).


I agree the shape could be distorted from the angle of the photo, but the corner of the hatch should touch the grid line. 

My order is still on the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

santee said:


> I agree the shape could be distorted from the angle of the photo, but the corner of the hatch should touch the grid line.


It will once you put the decal on.:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i need to find my self a 1/350 Star Fighter


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Nova Designs said:


> It will once you put the decal on.:thumbsup:


And in addition, like Paulbo mentioned earlier, the grid lines on the kit are symmetrical, unlike those on the 11-footer.

Gary


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> What IS inside?


Plywood?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

LOL! ...and glue! Lots of glue!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Gary K said:


> And in addition, like Paulbo mentioned earlier, the grid lines on the kit are symmetrical, unlike those on the 11-footer.


Now _that_ makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

*Mispositioned hatches*

The grid lines shown below in this drawing are symmetrical and the hatch corners touch the grids lines like they are suppose to. They are accurate in their positioning.

If the grids lines are symmetrical on the model then the hatches would have lined up if they were positioned correctly.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Did you miss Gary K stating that the scribed lines on the model are the INSIDE edge of the boundary marking? 

When you apply the decal, the entire "L" shaped marking occurs outside the scribing, most likely touching the grid just as it should.

M.


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

MGagen said:


> Did you miss Gary K stating that the scribed lines on the model are the INSIDE edge of the boundary marking?


Nope. 



MGagen said:


> When you apply the decal, the entire "L" shaped marking occurs outside the scribing, most likely touching the grid just as it should.


The decal lines seem to be about the same width as the scribed lines, not sure if it will contact the grid line.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing is perfect. I already know there are some areas that the truly dedicated might want to improve... but this isn't one of them.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Let the rivet-counting begin!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Let the rivet-counting begin!


I hear ya...

Talk about "looking a gift horse in the mouth"...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Gary K said:


> Beats me. It's whatever you want. Maybe that's how they swap out individual impulse reactors for refurbishing.
> 
> Gary


That's my take on it.

Not that I'm planning on going into that level of detail, but I do have some schematics worked up...


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

santee said:


> The decal lines seem to be about the same width as the scribed lines, not sure if it will contact the grid line.


The MR Enterprise seems to be even a bit more inaccurate in this detail than the Round2 Enterprise, yet I consider it an excellent model.

---------------


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

KUROK said:


> There's something like an orange speck on the carpet.
> Are you eating Cheetos? Huh?
> Did you bring enough for everyone???/
> 
> :freak:


That's very funny! It was actually a snip of translucent orange sprue.

I had to shoot these parts photos on the floor of my work room, since the bench still has two large _Seaview_s taking up nearly the whole space, and my photo table was also occupied.

Now, my photo table is clear, and I am currently reshooting some of the parts shots against a nicer backdrop.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the 'nicer backdrop' is a full bag of Cheetos!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

My Premiere kit arrived today. The collector in me is tempted to leave it unopened in the shipping box.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Resist him! It's a model, it cries to be built!


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Was your original intent on keeping a box full of plastic or to build a fantastic ship?

I agree... "Resist him! It's a model, it cries to be built!"


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

KUROK said:


> I hear ya...
> 
> Talk about "looking a gift horse in the mouth"...





......Another case for the IPMS 'Penlight Patrol' !


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

BatToys said:


> My Premiere kit arrived today. The collector in me is tempted to leave it unopened in the shipping box.


I am sometimes an unintentional collector. Usually, I buy kits much faster than I can build them, or will buy more than one of a particular kit. I still have unbuilt models in my stash that go back at least to 1961.

I am frequently amazed that kits that I just haven't gotten around to building for a few decades are now considered to be valuable collector's items. I've thought twice on whether or not to break the cellophane on a few kits that have been around for years and build them, or save them as is.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm looking at the size of the pilot B/C deck structure, the clear & white versions of the bridge dome, and other extra pieces, and I'm thinking that a simple display on a little plaque of this structure might look pretty nice by itself.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Maybe use that little bridge piece as the start of a 1/350 scale model of Stage 8 on the Desilu lot...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

Fozzie said:


> I'm looking at the size of the pilot B/C deck structure, the clear & white versions of the bridge dome, and other extra pieces, and I'm thinking that a simple display on a little plaque of this structure might look pretty nice by itself.


I think the bridge and the hangar deck might be nice mounted nice on the base, separate from the model. 

Tom


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm not going to include the bridge nor the shuttlebay interior. I'm frosting the bridge dome so that it will light up as seen on TV. The shuttlebay doors, I'm going to model in the closed position. Not sure what I'll do with the bridge and shuttle bay but building them on a separate display is a great idea! 

I'd love to see some folks hyper-detail the bridge and make it visible from up high, however. It'd be neat to see how they choose to face it--forward or at an angle. I liked that the kit gives you the option. I'd also like to see some other folks' hyper detailed shuttlebays.

One could go crazy putting rooms behind every window. One of the coolest places to put rooms is under the four skylights on top of the saucer. Some nice detailing could be visible underneath.

BTW: if anyone has 1/350th extra nacelle rear caps--any version--they could spare for a pittance, I'd be most grateful! I'm wanting to do a conversion of one of my 1/350th refit models and have tubes for nacelles but no rear caps.


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee: I have some extras of the pilot versions. Make me an offer. Contact me directly via email "[email protected]".


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The first time I went to iHobby Expo in Chicago where Polar Lights set up for the first time in 2001 or 2002, they had a giant size Enterprise on display. It looked much bigger than the current kit. Maybe 40". I asked their employee Dave Metzner and he said they were larger then the regular kit for technical reasons. I said I'd love to buy an Enterprise kit that big and it would be popular. I can't remember Metzners exact words but it was something like well maybe. 

I have a picture of that Enterprise somewhere and I think it was the TOS one, not the refit.


----------

